# VESA driver 800x600 unless horizsync & vertrefresh specified



## kpedersen (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello All,

On my Thinkpad T42, the radeon driver seems to randomly freeze.

Luckily I am not doing much graphically so I have opted to use the VESA driver.

The problem is that unless the VertRefrsh and HorizSync are specified in the xorg.conf, the resolution is locked to 800x600.

I have put in these values...

HorizSync: 30-50
VertRefresh: 60-60

And all seems fine, I can use 1024x768...

These values I kinda guessed, how would you find out these values properly? The documentation for the laptop will never state these values and google says every single value under the sun.

Am I at risk of damaging my monitor doing this and with trial and error?

Would this have worked if the monitor was widescreen? Or do I need to try some other values? (Thank god the laptop is not widescreen)

Any advice would be great,

Cheers


----------



## adamk (Nov 22, 2009)

The only way I know of finding out the frequencies is to google for the information.

Regarding your problems with the radeon driver, though...  You could try running X with DRI disabled (or, if it's an AGP card, you could set the BusType to PCI or try a lower AGPMode)  and see how that works.  You would still get better performance that you would get with the vesa driver.

Adam


----------

